# Plow For Kubota L35



## oe2x (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a Kubota L35 with a 4 in 1 bucket.

I have 2,700' of gravel driveway on a steep hillside.

I would like to find a way to mount a 7' plow with approx. a 20 degree fixed offset to the bucket. The bucket needs to stay on front of the tractor.

I would like to be able to take the plow blade on and off fairly easily so that I can use the bucket to move snow around the house or the barn at the beginning of the driveway.

I do have a Meyer's backblade, but I don't like using it for snow removal and would prefer to push with the front end of the tractor due to steep hillside that I could fall off of. 

Any ideas?


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

dont they make a plow setup for your tractor?


----------



## oe2x (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe they do, but you have to take the bucket off. I'm hoping to find something like this 
Avalanche plow that is made for a much larger backhoe... This system is too large for my L35 in both width and weight.
http://www.avalancheplow.com/products_municipal_plow.php


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

find an older plow blade and fab it up yourself or have a local welder to it. It shoudnt take much time to fabricate something like that if your willing to go with a fixed position mount. In the end it will probably be cheaper then buying a whole new unit as you can find an old used plow for a couple hundred and I bet it would cost about that again to have it fabed up.
Evan


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

killed300ex;505217 said:


> find an older plow blade and fab it up yourself or have a local welder to it. It shoudnt take much time to fabricate something like that if your willing to go with a fixed position mount. In the end it will probably be cheaper then buying a whole new unit as you can find an old used plow for a couple hundred and I bet it would cost about that again to have it fabed up.
> Evan


This is pretty much the only way, if you want to be able to go from plow to bucket and back in no time. If you don't mind spending a few minutes, you could get a Curtis plow for it. I have one on my tractor and takes about 10 minutes to put it on and take it off. The hydraulica are really easy and it is nice to have a hydraulic angle. Just a thought.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

Maybe Avanlanche could custom make a smaller plow for you. Give them a call.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Even if you wanted to keep the angle I beleive kubota sells a 3rd hydraulic kit that will put hydraulics out on the loader arms that can easily be used to run a plow. Only problem I see with that is how far out in front of the tractor the plow will be if you were to put it in front of the bucket. The leverage back on the loader arms/loader uprights will be very high. Another option would be to but a quick tach attatchment on it and set yourself up with bobcat style attatchments (plow bucket and forks would be benifit as well). I dont think kubota offered a quick tach on the L35 but I know that you can buy them from an aftermarket company then switching between implents will only take 30 seconds
Evan


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

http://www.equipmentland.com/products/mds/unitach/unitach_models.shtml called a uni tach but same idea little more expensive but would be a very effective option. THey are getting 790 for the adaptor


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I assume this means you don't have a quick attach bucket in front? Thats' really what you need to start with. Ask your dealer, there should be ways to fit that in. Then you flip off your bucket and put on your blade.

You could also turn your 3 point blade around and go backwards. (which gets old, but ti's a cheap solution)


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

What about a box plow like Pro-Tech or Artic? I think they attach with the bucket. I don't know what the capacity of your FEL is but that may work.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

If you don't mind drilling 4 holes in the bottom of your bucket, you can try my solution:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That's a sweet setup right there vtzdriver.


----------

